# ANY BOOK WORMS OUT THERE???



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just thought I would start a new topic,hope no-one minds.

I never really used to read much in my late teens, my sister has always been a keen reader and was always trying to pass books on to me but I never bothered!!

Over the last couple of years though I have given it a try and I love it , you will always find me with my head in a good book.

I like easy reading/funny chick lit books(nothing to heavy or taxing on the brain) One author who is absolutley brill is Catherine Alliott.Other ones who are also good but I haven't read much by them are Katie Fforde,Marian Keyes,and Maeve Binchy.

So if any of you out there find that reading helps to occupy your time when you need a break,and if you fancy telling others what you thought of certain books or just to have a chat,here is the place for it!!!!!

Happy reading

Kelly x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

ohhh Kelly
I'm a voracious reader.

Just finished "In incident of the dog in the nightime" - and now starting Joanne Harris's Holy Fools

Perhaps we should have have a week or two over the summer where we all read the same book?

Fee


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i love reading too, haven't got a favourite authur or type of book really i'll read almost anything    although i do like stephen king novels

great idea fee it would be cool to share thoughts on the same book, what type do you suggest we read ??

pam xx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls good idea to read the same book

..if anybody is interested Richard and Judy have a book club see Channelfour.com/Richardand Judy and am reading some of those at the mo

they give you a synopsis of the book and a bit about the author

have read The Jane Austen Book Club (disappointing) and now on 

Shadow of the Wind Carlos Ruiz will report back and  also love Maeve Binchy
esp Evening Class (about an Italian class and all its members) and fan of Katie FForde too - in fact have some books to swop with anybody else if interested ?

    Sarah xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Well, I haven't read the Da Vinci Code yet - which everyone else seems to have read.  Any other thoughts on good books.
Fee x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fee ~ i read the Curious Incident of the dog........a few weeks ago. Loved it although DH still goes on about he maths puzzle in it!!

My sister got me 'The No1 Ladies Detective Agency' by Alexander McCall Smith......haven't had time to start yet but she says it's really good.

I like loads of stuff really....love Jane Green, really easy to read relaxing in the bath type books 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

I go through stages where I read one book after another and then don't touch one for ages...

I commute into London and the Da vinci code definitely seems to be the book of the moment, though I think its cos the press are making so much of the new education secretary Ruth Kelly being a member of the catholic group its about.....

My favourite author is Martine Cole I have read every one of her books and if I see someone on the train with a new one I have to go out and buy it and read it from cover to cover in days.

I am currently reading a book by Lynda La Plante called 'The Legacy' its nothing like here trial and retribution books (as although I like this on the TV I am not really into crime books).  Have read a couple of her books in the past which I would recommend Bella Mafia and Entwined, though the latter is a rather dark book about two Jewish twins who and goes back to how they were tortured by Dr Mengles at a concentration camp when they were small, so its not for the faint hearted.

One of the best books I have read for ages was Forever Amber, its a historical novel about a woman called amber growing up in the reign of Oliver Cromwell and Charles II, Amber is really spirited a lot like Scarlett O'hara in 'Gone with the wind' so it was a brilliant read and I learnt so much about history whilst I was reading it too and can now answer lots questions that come up on 'Who wants to be a millionaire' about that period!!  Apparently it was written in the 1940's and was banned because it mentions the mistress's and illegitmate children of the King which was too much for them to deal with in the 40's

Croc


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello ladies,

It's nice to know there's a few of you out there like me!!!Always with their head burried in a good book!!!

I like the sound of all reading the same book and reviewing it,we will have to agree on one though(i'm a dumb blonde so nothing to heavy!!).

So if anyone has any suggestions let us all know!! Maybe we ought to wait for a new best seller that we fancy or something!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I love reading too but seem to fallen out of the habit lately.

The most recent book i read was "The curious incident of the dog in the night time". I couldn't put it down. I know 2 boys with Aspergers Syndrome and it gave me a much better idea of how they the world looks through their eyes.

I think i like Marian Keyes too, if she's the one who wrote "Watermelon". My friend lent that to me when i was pg! Sensitive, huh!  

I also like that woman who was in Father Ted but her name escapes me at the mo, and i like Ben Elton too. Oh! just remembered i've not read his new one yet!

Gill x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I like reading too!  Love the odd chic lit read.  My favourite is Adele Parks and I have two of her books waiting to be read.

Also love reading anything to do with gardening, history or poetry.

Laine x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh yeah i forgot to mention adele parks,me and my sister do loads of book swapping and i'm sure thay are her's,must read them soon!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi all

I love reading but don't have as much time as I would like in order to indulge my habit!

I love chick lit too but now I have a mental block about what i am reading at the moment 

Sara


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Helloooo girls,

I too go in stages - once ive got a book that I like though - you wont get a murmer out of me till Ive finished it  

Love all the girly ones too - Maeve Binchy, Catherine Cookson, Audrey Howard etc

Just finished the Baby Trail which was recommended to me - have to say I really enjoyed it (and read it in 2 evenings   )

I also like autobiographys - anyone got any to recommend?

Good thread Kelly  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Brewser (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Great idea. Until a few years ago I never had my head out of a book, now I love to read when I get a quiet few minutes and something I can really get my teeth into. My ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE author is Barbara Erskine, historical/spiritual/love, if anyone is interested start with Lady of Hay (keep a box of tissues handy!). I also love Reay Tannahill and Penny Jordan (for a good old Mills and Boon!). If anyone knows of an author like Barbara Erskine I would love to know as I've read all of her books and her next one doesn't come out til August NEXT year. 

I must read the Baby Trail, I've seen that lots of girls on the site have read it and said it's brilliant.

Brewser. x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

oooooh wormies nice to meet you 

Kelly - if you like Catherine Alliott - i think you will love Patricia Scanlon and Erica James - they are both modern womans lit. and really good

Croc - i luv Martina Cole - also have you read Gilda O neil - she has two parts of a trilogy out so far about the O'Donnell family - set in the east end they are great.

i have just read Gervaise Phinns four books he is a school inspector in Yorkshire - mmmm out of the mouths of babes - they are so well written

I am into Ann Purser at the moment - the Lois Meade stories - they are great!

sorry its a passion once i get going 

LB
X


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Can I join you ladies?,

I have always been a voracious reader, but I have been getting getting through a book a day while on my 2WW.  I am now on day 11 and have a few recommendations! 
The Da Vinci Code is excellent, absolutely fascinating and a real page turner action thriller type of book.  
I also enjoyed the Baby Trail, although not as much as Ben Elton's 'Inconceivable' which was very funny.  
A good chick lit book was 'P.S. I Love You', pure escapism with no mention of fertility!
'Lovely Bones' (the author's name has fallen out of my head for the moment!)was absolutely fabulous and I couldn't put it down.
But if all else fails I re-read The Lord of Rings (my favourite book/books of all time) for pure escapism, but I know it's not everyone's cup of tea.
I'd love to do a book club week where we all read the same thing.  Richard & Judy's new book list looks interesting again.

Bex  x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

hello ladies,

I'm glad I started this thread!!! I hate it when some people say "get your head out off that book" or "reading is boring" .

LB- I might just try one from the authors you mentioned-fancy a bit of a change!!!

Baby trail was good but the ending was a bit dissapointing!!!

Keep the suggestions coming!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I'm also a book-lover, I'm reading the 'Confessions of a Shopaholic' series right now by Sophie Kinsella, and also 'The waitress' by Melissa Nathan - so very chick-lit    

I love books by Lesley Pearce, she's my fave author.  

I have a copy of 'The Baby Trail' if anyone wants it?

I love the idea of us all reading the same book at some point as well - fab idea, fee!

Marie xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Ohhhhhhhhhh i love reading books especially autobiographys once i start reading a good book i cant put it down.. i have read all 6 of david pelzer ie a boy called it, very sad but  a good read,

Debs have you read jordons autobiography its really good.

Bye for now

Love Martine xxxxxx


----------



## flamenca (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Ladies

I'm soooo glad to know that I am not the only book-worm!! I love reading.
I don't have a favourite author, but i have read all of Martine Cole's books, and David Pelzer's. I have just finished Baby Trail, great book but also disappointed with the ending - bit of a let down.
Great idea about all reading the same book.

xxflamencaxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhh I love reading, always got my head stuck in a book..  
I'll read almost anything..
I found Phillipa Gregory's The Other Boleyn Girl & The Queens Fool hard to put down. Read the trilogy of a boy called IT, extremely moving & beyond belief that parents can treat their own child like that..
I've heard lots of good comments on The Da Vinci Code so will have to add that to my basket on Amazon  
Has anyone read Susanna Clark's Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrel?  My other half won it off ebay for me after I'd read about it being on par to a "Harry Potter" for grown ups.. Can't wait to finish the book I'm reading now so I can start it..

Love

Roz x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey, I like this thread!  It's always good to see what other people recommend, especially when you've just finished a book and can't seem to find anything else to read.  I'm like a lot of you who goes through stages of reading loads and then nothing, but I do enjoy a good book and alongside DH who is a total bookworm, our house is looking more and more like a library!!

Kelly, some more recommendations for you, I love the same type of books as you and have liked Jill Mansell, Fiona Walker and Clare Calman - her 'Love is a 4 Letter Word' is wonderful.  There's also Jane Green and Lisa Jewel.  If you fancy something to cheer you up, then also try Jenny Colgan, 'Looking for Andrew McCarthy', it had me in stitches.

Is anyone brave enough to recommend a book for us to all read together?

Claire


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

Clare-I don't think i'm gonna be the brave one to think of one we can all read together!!! So come on you brave ladies,pick a good easy going book for us to start reading and maybe if we set a date we have a chance to finish our books we are reading ata th mo!!!!

Marie- When I finished my babytrail book i put it on the items for sale thread-


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Rec i read the child called IT trilogy too it was awfull made me cry buckets that any one could treat a child that way 

claire i'm not brave enough to sugest a book for us all to read either    but whoever is brave enough i'll read almost anything   

pam xx

P.s. hurry up and finish your books so we can start reading the same book coz i'm without book at the mo


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

me again…

Love the idea of nominating a book for us all to read and share reviews (anyone seen corrie their also doing it on there)…

Bex - Have to disagree with you on the lovely bones, I found it a really
depressing book, I was maybe looking for a moral point to it but I just didn’t see it.  I spose its cos someone recommended it to me after my mum died and I just didn’t like it at all…..

I also didn’t like the baby trail, I read it during my 2ww and although I was glad it didn’t have a sugary happy ending and it covered some of the emotional sides of IF
and IVF, I didn’t think the ending was that great. I think Ben Elton’s book was better cos it was funny but sad too.  I’d like to see someone write a book, with humour but that really went into the emotions and tx and ups and downs that would help people particularly those who think we are all wealthy career women who want designer babies, to really understand what this is all about and how hard it is

LB – thanks for the tip on Gilda O’neil I’ll look up her books on Amazon 

Marie – I have only read one of Lesley Pearce’s books ‘Remember me’ about a 
girl during the 18th century I think who gets arrested for stealing a hat and ends up
being deported to Australia it was really good.

Rec – if you love Phillipa Gregory you will definitely love Forever Amber

Anyway as I said love the idea of nominating a book and I think we should 
put a time limit on reading it as that will motivate me to finish it.  I don’t mind
what sort of book I’ll go with whatever is suggested, maybe we could have a 
vote out of five suggested books and go with the most popular

Croc


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh just remembered I have read Diana Gabaldon's Voyager, Dragonfly In Amber, Cross Stitch, The Fiery Cross & Drums of Autumn.. Very addictive so be warned (very thick books too!!).   
Croc I will have to have a look for Forever Amber.  Have a stack of books I ordered from Amazon I've read The Wisewoman (enjoyed it but not as much as Queens fool), Wideacre (was ok but the brother/sister relationship was a tad over the top for my liking hence I only read a few pages of the follow on book The Favoured Child).
Have in my collection ready to read A Respectable Trade by Phillipa Gregory I'm also waiting for the paperback version of The Virgin Lover also by the same author. And of course roll on July 16th for the next instalment of Harry Potter   yeah I know, the words Sad & Cow come to mind eh   
Started on Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell by Susanna Clarke last night after finishing Bridget Jones The Edge Of Reason (watched the film, totally different to the book).
Well I guess I'll shut up now, I seem to have gone on a tad tooooooooooo long me thinks    


Roz


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

How about we do something like Croc's suggested and do a poll?  

If we've got a preference, we nominate it and then one of us puts it up as a poll (if I work out how, I'll do it), and then we all vote for which one we'd like to read.  But we're not allowed to vote for our own, to avoid each book only getting one vote each - just like the Eurovision!
The winner is then the book we read that month.  Don't ask me what we'll do if there's a tie - I can only have one idea a day - lol! 

What do you think?

Claire


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds good Claire   but I was thinking if we have to nominate a favourite book then do we have to re read it or is it for others to read & not the person who's book it was? (if that makes sense to you??) or have I lost the plot completely??    

Roz


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Roz

I was personally thinking we'd nominate a book we'd like to read, however I guess there's nothing to stop us putting forward a book we've already read and would like others to read - as long as you don't mind re-reading or can remember it well enough for a discussion about it when everyone else has finished. 

Would a book a month be enough for everyone?  

Claire


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

do I feel silly  
I thought it was to nominate a favourite book we'd read..
My apologies!! 
Must change these glasses, or atleast clean them once in a while!!   
I'm up for it anyway  
Now going to hide in a corner til my red cheeks have gone regarding my sillyness   

Roz


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Roz - Lol!! 

Everyone else, let me know what you think or if you've got any other ideas and we'll take it from there.  But hurry up - I can't wait for this to start!! 

Claire


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

What are you two like I did laugh at your posts

I think a month is fine and don’t feel silly Roz
I think it would work either way. Sometimes if you have a really 
great book its nice for someone else to read it to see what they 
think….

Shall one of us put a post out just asking for people’s opinion
on the nomination idea, the month’s time limit and if everyone is
up for it we can collect nominations at the same time

I personally haven’t a preference, so I will just vote on whatever
is nominated, so count me in

Croc


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me Croc  
Get cracking girl!! Hehehe seems I've nominated you to start the ball rolling!!  
Or Claire  
Or maybe even Kelly who started the post  


Roz


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

I was hoping you was going to start it Roz….

Anyway I’ll do start it (if people don’t mind??)

So, those wishing to take part please vote by return post for the following

1)	Whether you would like to participate in the nominate a book idea
2)	To agree or disagree with the time limit of a month to read the book
3)	If you agree to all the above and wish to nominate either your favourite book
or a book you haven’t yet read and would like too, then please add your nomination to your post

The first five books nominated will form this month’s list for people to vote on (that’s if everyone agrees with the idea!!)

All nominations to be in by Friday AM.  

Cor I am getting really bossy now!!!!! 

Croc


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Cor watch out for Mrs Whip!!  

1)   Whether you would like to participate in the nominate a book idea

yes I would like to participate please


2)   To agree or disagree with the time limit of a month to read the book

Yes I agree to the time limit of a month


3)   If you agree to all the above and wish to nominate either your favourite book
or a book you haven’t yet read and would like too, then please add your nomination to your post

I would like to nominate erm, (flicking through book list & Amazon   )
the da vinci code by dan brown heard lots about it, haven't got it yet but if it's chosen Amazon here I come  

Roz


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i agree with all of the above    but maybe when people nominate a book they could put a little of what the book is about, so we can decide if we want to vote for it
or you could just tell me to shut up   
pam xx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

No Pam I am not going to tell you to shut up I'm not that bossy.....

yet!! 

I think its a good idea, so Roz you start what's the Da Vinci Code about


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

She is that bossy Pam, don't listen to her  

Right erm whats The Da Vinci Code about... Erm well if I knew that I'd have read it wouldn't I!!  

Just reading up on it, it's a thriller apparentley  
This is the quote from a review "Dan Brown's novel is an ingenious mixture of paranoid thriller, art history lesson, chase story, religious symbology lecture and anti-clerical screed, and it's the most fun you can have between the sort of covers that aren't 300-count Egyptian cotton."

Oh er missus, think I willhave to definately visit Amazon lol

Roz


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello again fellow bookworms,

I am getting a little bit worried about how bossy and totally loopy a few of you are getting over nomainating a book!!!! It's wappy!!!

Anyway it's great to see we all up for it!!!

1) I would love to participate in the joint read.

2) 1 month sounds good- it's enough for slow readers like me and it's good for the fast ones cos it will gave them time to read another while they wait!!!

3) I have had a good look on amazon and my nomination is Honeymoon by James Patterson.I have not read any of his books yet and a friend reccomended it(if it gets choosen and it's rubbish don't blame me!!!)

I have had an idea if it's a tie- if each of us chooses our prefered one ,we would have two reviews going!!!!

If you need any more books to nominate let me know cos I had a short list!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ohh wow - this thread has really taken off  

Bex - I absolutly loved ps I love you - its written by Bertie Aherns daughter and Warner Bros are looking into making it into a film    It would be brill as a film too.

Re the voting thingy - just a thought but would it be easier to use the vote thread for  voting for books?  That way the results are calculated for us and we can all still add our comments.  If you needed any help in setting it up im only too happy to help.

1.  I would love to participate in the read.  

2.  A month sounds good to me  

3.  Got to think of a book  


Love

Debs xxx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hiya all,
I would love to participate in a book club and a month sounds about right to start with. 
Some books....
The Five People you meet in Heaven by Mitch Albom
The Lovely Bones by Alice Seabold
PS I love you by  (not sure of first name) Ahern
Any Dan Brown....'Angels and Demons' comes before the 'Da Vinci Code'
Any Patricia Cornwell
Any Marian Keyes.

I don't really mind though and will read anything suggested.

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

1) I would like to participate in the read.

2) A month sounds great to me.

3) I fancy reading Cecelia Ahern - Where rainbows end.  
This is her 2nd book, and I really enjoyed her first, 'Ps. I love you'  

Here's the Synopsis:
The new novel from the number 1 bestselling author of PS, I Love You is a bittersweet tale of childhood friends Rosie and Alex whose relationship must survive many trials and tribulations, not least the discovery of their true feelings for one another. From naughty children to rebellious teenagers, Rosie and Alex have stuck by each other through thick and thin. But just as they're discovering the joys of teenage nights on the town and dating disasters, they're separated. Alex's family moves from Dublin to America -- and Alex goes with them. For good. Rosie's lost without her best friend. But on the eve of her departure to join Alex in Boston, Rosie gets news that will change her life forever -- and keep her at home in Ireland. Their magical connection sees them through the ups and downs of each other's lives but neither of them knows whether their friendship can really survive the years and miles -- as well as new relationships. And at the back of Rosie's mind is whether they were meant to be more than just good friends all along. Misunderstandings, circumstances and sheer bad luck have kept them out of each others' arms, but when presented with the ultimate opportunity, will they gamble everything -- including their friendship -- for true love? Destiny, Alex and Rosie discover, is a funny thing and fate isn't quite done with them yet... 

Looking forward to this!  

(and hello dotty - my fellow snowflake!)

Marie xx


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi Bookworms
another one here.
Unfortunately i wouldn't be able to join your club as i live in Turkey and by the time Amazon gets my orders to me you'll have moved on another 3 books!  

But i just wanted to throw my fave book ever into the mix, though i'm sure most self-respecting bookies have already read it! Angelas Ashes by Frank McCourt. The sweetest book ever, laughter, tears and beautiful writing. If you haven't read it i URGE you to go get a copy. 
I could read this book time and again and never tire of it. Quote from the cover
"Frank McCourts book is deeply moving, for his searing story is true. No one has ever written about poverty or childhood like this. That he lives to tell the tell is amazing. That he could create out of such squalor and misery a flawless masterpiece is nothing short of miraculous."

For anyone who enjoys a good suspense/thriller, just finished Harlan Coben's No Second Chance - excellent!  

Happy reading!


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi girls

count me in 

i will read anything 

as for a nomination
erm

i currently have about 75 books that i have not read yet so cannot decide - i will go with whatever

another recommendation is the Rebecca Shaw books a series of 10 books starting with The new rector - they are very good

I read PS I Love You be Celia Ahern but to be honest i was not overly impressed - although i did like the main character but i wanted the notes to be longer - if you know what i mean 

LB
X
LB
X


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Woo-hoo!! This has really taken off - thanks Croc for posting the main questions here. 

Well, obviously I'd like to join in, and I don't think I can really disagree with the month thing as I suggested it - lol!

My book - hmm.. I was going to suggest 'Lucky' by Alice Sebold, but I think it might be a bit depressing for our first book, so I'm going to pick 'Oliva Jules and the Overreactive Imagination' by Helen Fielding as I'd like to rread something of hers that isn't Bridget Jones.  Here's the synopis from Amazon:

"Devoted fans of Helen Fielding and her books on Bridget Jones can breathe a huge sigh of relief. Here's a new novel with a new character - Olivia Joules. Olivia, the heroine of the new novel, is a girl spy who can swing from helicopters while still clutching her Prada bag."

It doesn't say too much, but hopefully it gives a gist.

TTCtoolong - maybe you could nominate a couple of books each time that you could get easily over there and that way, if we pick them, you could join us.  I hate to think of anyone not being able to join in the fun!

Looking forward to seeing which ones are up for the vote. 

Claire


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Kelly

Love the chick lit type books.  Really keen on and have read all of Jane Green's, Chris Manby and Mike Gayle's.  Just pre-ordered Jane green's new one and Chris Manby's new one that came out at the beginning of Jan.

Just finished the second Bridget Jones book and can't wait to see the film.

Karen x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Just read the thread properly, doesn't bode well for a book!!!

Yes I'd love to participate, a month seems fine and I'd like to nominate.......

For a later read as its not out until March......

To Have and to Hold by jane green (no synopsis on Amazon yet) (Just realised I haven't read one of her books, but having read the synopsis its hardly surprising, its called Babyville)

For now......I'll have to come back to you on that one,too many to choose from.....

Karen x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Can't remember if it was Kelly or Sarah who had the original idea of our own book club but it seems to have take off  

And it also seems you agree to the months time limit as suggested by
claire  

Thing is Hmmmm how can I say this without seeming bossy  

SOME OF YOU DON'T SEEM TO HAVE GOT THE HANG OF NOMINATING BIT,  ....   

Sorry got a bit carried away there, all this responsibility 


Its just that some of your posts have mentioned lists of books or authors and I am not sure what you want to nominate 
Have put a list below of what I think so can you confirm this is what you want

Debs I think its a great idea to use the voting thingy....

Can you set it up or tell me how to do it?

So far I think we have 
RoZ - The Da Vinci Code
Kelly's - Honeymoon (Kelly can you give us a synopsis of the book)
Deb's are you nominating PS I love you?
Dotty - not sure out of your list the one you want to nominate 
Marie - Where Rainbows end
LB - are you nominating the new rector?
Claire's - Olivia Jules and the overactive imagination
Karen - Sorry don't know what your nominating!  

Please can you confirm and we will try to get the voting thing off the ground

This is going to be really good  

Thanks 

Croc


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

1. I would like to participate.
2. A month sounds about right.
3. Books suggested by everyone else sound good

I've just tried to read the Time Traveller's Wife (Richard and Judy bookclub book a few weeks ago), but couldn't get on with it at all. Other people have raved about it, so perhaps I should give it another shot.

Emma


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Cor Mrs Whip's starting early today!!  
Don't forget we also need your recommendation too Croc  
This is gonna be good.. Although I started reading Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell 2 days ago so will be reading at every opportunity to get it finished ready for the big BOOK challenge  
Roz


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Sorry Croc....   
I'll go for 'Where Rainbows End' just to confuse because it wasn't on my original list!! 
(Hi Marie, hope you are doing ok?)

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Could I join please! hooked on reading all the time and can never put it down once I start. I have read 'Lovely bones' and thought it was very sad and 'The Queens Fool', also many by Joanne Harris. Currently into 'A Short History of Nearly Everything' by Bill Bryson...brilliant, but not chick lit.

I would like to read 'The Da Vinci Code' next, so that would be the one I would nominate.

Btw, has anyone read Monica Ali's 'Brick Lane' and 'The Life of Pi'?

Love,
Crystal
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya ladies,

Croc- cor your dead bossy!!!! I like your style!!!!

Anyway i am getting back to you cos you asked me for the details of the book i mentioned that i wanted to nominate!!!

Just scrap the one i choose(the honeymoon by james patterson)after reading more about it it looks shyte!!!!

The book I would like to nominate is the same as dotty has nominaetd-where rainbows end by cecilia ahern!!!

Are you sorting the vote thing out or do ya need a hand??

Kelly x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all

I love to read too!

Haven't had a proper read of this thread yet but just wanted to reply to Crystal's question - I have read 'The Life of Pi'. It was fantastic and although I read it well over a year ago I still think of it now.

Nicky x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Me again!

I would love to join (having now properly looked at the thread).

A month seems fine.

I will read anything. I like Sebastian Faulks, Paullina Simons, Marian Keyes, Armistead Maupin and loads of others too numerous to mention. I also love 'A town like Alice' by Nevil Shute even though it is about 50 years old!! I re-read it about once a year. At the moment I am reading 'The two of us' by Sheila Hancock as I like biographies too (just nosy!)

Anyway I am rambling. Would be happy to re-read any of the above or try something new.

Nicky x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Can I just suggest a book for you all its The Time Travellers Wife - its great

Clare


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

I too love Martina Cole and Lynda LaPlante..I am currently reading Lyndas new one and its at her usual standard.

E xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls,

I think we have enough nominations now to set the vote up.  I will do it this evening when I get back from work (unless anyone else would like to do it earlier?).  So if anyone has anymore suggestions to add - it would be worth popping them down today - then we can set about choosing our book  

Anyone see they have started a book club review on Corrie    copy cats aint they  

Catch you all later.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks Deb for offering to do the voting thingy....


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Deb,

Looking forward to the vote.  Bex  x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Bex

Just noticed your ticker date

 for tomorrow

croc


----------



## Bex75 (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Croc,

Good luck with the wedding plans you lucky thing.  I'd love to get married again (to my husband again, I'd better mention!!).  

Bex  x


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi bookworms,

Like KarenM, i struggle to find the time just to read these boards, but i do love a good book. For that reason, i'm not going to nominate or vote, but IF i can get hold of the book you decide on and IF i can get into a routine of reading it regularly (sod the housework!!!) i'd love to be paret of the reading club if that's ok.

Gill x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to this - 
The book I nominated, Cecila Ahern 'Where Rainbows end'  is still in hardback - you can get it from amazon for £6.99 or also, WH Smiths is doing a FAB deal, buy one book, get another half price, which will be useful for whatever book we decide to read.  

Thanks for sorting the list out, debs!

Marie xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Just been to my local Tesco & came out with not 1 but 3 books  
The Baby Trail, The Time Travellers Wife & The Da Vinci Code, less than £4 each which is pretty good.  So I'm ready for the off  
I'll keep a look out next time I go for some more of the books mentioned on this thread... My DP is gonna think he's living in our local library by the time I've finished    

Roz x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya 

i am an avid reader too but not sure if i could keep up with a book a month stuff 

i did have another thought though and that is book circle, pass the book around it will mean someone starting a thread with a book title and a bit about it and those who are interested add to the list  

so say if i have finished reading a good book i IM the next person on the list and send it on 

or i read a review about a book i say i am interested and wait for am IM for my address details 

how does that sound ?

Love Mini xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

can i join u

my dh thinks this house is getting more like a library than anything else lol

I am reading a good book atm by cecelia Ahern called PS I love you

Not quite finished it yet!!

I have almost finished reading the baby trail too

Martina cole books are fab too

Emilyxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi ladies,

Here is the vote link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22011.from1107463965;topicseen#msg266640

Just for future reference - we can only nominate 5 books at a time (as we will run out of buttons  )

I have opened the poll for 5 days - however if we have a strong contender then we could perhaps cut it short if you wish.

I also didnt pick up all the authors - can anyone help with these (just so we make sure we are all reading the right book  )

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks debs ,got you im and would like to know how to do so perhaps i can start next months vote off

I think it'll be good cos it takes our minds of the IF and tx

love

maureen


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Love the idea of this - though I'm going to fall in with Gill, and not formerly join, but if I can get the book and manage to read it in the timescale, then all well and good!  This may well get me back on track to reading more, coz I do love it when I get into it.

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Roz/Debs

Thanks you two for sorting this out for us this month.   If either of you need a hand in this at any point let me know.  Feel like I should do my bit around here. 

Well I'm off to put my vote in now!

Claire


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the thanks  
I'm not guilty for sorting it out Claire it's Croc & Deb
So I'd also like to say thanks to them too..

Thank You ladies  

Roz x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Woops!  
Well of course I meant Croc!   
Not that I don't want to thank you too Roz!  Best go now before I start sounding like an Oscar acceptance speech - I promise not to blub - lol! 

Claire


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Well thanks for all the thanks!!

but it wasn’t really me.. I just gate crashed and then had a bit of
a bossy period… .which I quite enjoyed really hmmmm! 

Anyway looks like its all up and running and this time next week
we should all have our noses in a book 

Croc


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like the book vote is really close ....... can't wait to hear which book we'll be reading first! 

Marie xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

ohhh gwen was it virginia andrews who wrote flowers in the attic ?? i read that years ago really enjoyed it but wasn't to keen on the follow ups

pam xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Have you read the Casteel Series by Virginia Andrews

Dark Angel
Fallen Hearts
Gates Of Paradise
Heaven
Web Of Dreams

Excellent read..

Have loads of Virginia Andrews books in my collection (which I also keep on a list   lol  )

Her Dollanganger Family series was excellent too

Flowers In The Attic
Garden Of Shadows
If There Be Thorns
Petals In The Wind
Seeds Of Yesterday

Roz x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Has the book-voting thread been closed yet? 
Looks like Dan Brown's Davinci code has won - its £3.73 in Tesco if you're a skin-flint like me      This is a book I wouldnt normally read - I'm into Chick-lit, so hopefully will be nice to open my eyes to other types of books.

Marie xx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hi Marie (& all),

I was wondering the same? And what happens now? 
Do we just set a date and come back then and chat or discuss as we are reading...this may be annoying for people who are a little behind in the story!

We need organising again!!!  

dotty xxx


----------



## bethan_s (Apr 14, 2004)

Hiya Girls,

So glad I have found this thread... I love reading and I have always got my noes in a book. I hope you don't mind me butting in 

I have read all the Virgina Andrews books too... I loved Flowers in the attic.. when I read the last book I know it's sad but I cried..  

Anyone here read PS, I LOVE YOU by Celia Ahern. Anyway read it last week and really recommend it.. Funny, sad and touching! The BABY TRAIL  is a newish book too and very good.. especially suiting to us on ff!

I really like Martina Cole too.. Anyone read any of hers eh Ladykillers, Two women? Quite like Sidney Sheldon too, even though I would never of thought it but read Morning,noon and night  and thought it was really good.

What is everyone reading at the moment.. ??
Love Kelly x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Has the voting finished?

If so (she says back into bossy mode.. 

I think we should give everyone a week to get the book and then set a finish date in five weeks time (which includes the week to get the book)....then uhmmm!!! I don't know  

I mean we could come back on here and put comments on as we are going through the book, but that might spoil it for others,  if there are twists and turns in it 

What does everyone else think 

Marie I'm with you this is not the sort of book I would normally read but this will help broaden our minds a little

By the way Mini I liked your idea of a book thread  

I spose we could still have discussions on other books we have read or could start a thread on authors like the one's mentioned Celia Ahern and Martine Cole for example

What does everyone else think or does someone here want to step in and organise us  

Croc


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Croc - Maybe we could get a quarter of the way through before discussing it by choosing a chapter or something and give everyone a time frame in which to read it, say one week. Chapter by chapter would be difficult if some read faster than others and there are 105 chapters in 'The Da Vinci Code'. So, for example, a week to get the book, then one week to read to chapter 26. That really gives us a full two weeks to get into the swing of it.

I am on my hols from Tuesday  , so will be taking the book with me.

Crystal
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I like that idea, or we could read it, and then discuss what we've read like this.

Chapter 12

blah blah blah blah blah 'insert comments'

So those who havent read that chapter, can choose to read it or not?

Just an idea .... but thinking of it, Crystal's idea makes more sense!

Croc - Start cracking your whip!! I like the idea of setting a week to get the book, then another 4 weeks to finish it. 

Marie xx


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Yes, this sounds good.
Decide on a chapter and then come back after a week and talk about what we have read so far.

dotty xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

So ...... shall we give everyone until 17th Feb (next thursday) to get the book then?  

I'm taking over from Croc (not really hun, just cracking your whip for you!   )

Marie xx


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi all,

Marielou - that sounds like a good idea.

We could actually start off discussions on our first impressions of the book before diving in for the big read...what do you all think?

Just a suggestion  

Crystal
x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Woops!  I've not been able to get on here for a few days and when I was in Asda last night I thought - 'I bet that Cecila Ahern book has won the vote' and went ahead a bought it cos Asda were selling it cheap.  Only to come back here and find The DaVinci Code has won!!!     Good job DH has already bought it and the Cecilia Ahern book is one I'd have read anyway!  

I like Crystal's suggestion that we give our first impressions and then we can see if the book surprises us or not.

Claire
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

i am a huge book worm, but finding it hard to concentrate on the meds  

I love Janet Evanovich - just started her ninth book (To the Nines) on the tube today and was laughing out loud within 3 pages!!

All the books are numbered - 'One for the Money' 'Two for the Dough' etc - worth reading in order and laugh out loud funny!

Ali


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok - I have the book and taking it with me on hols. I won't be here to give first impressions etc.... so here are mine now..

My first question is - is it real or fiction? All descriptions of documents etc. are supposed to be accurate including Priory of Sion etc. (page before chapter 1), but after watching Tony Robinson's documentary a few weeks ago, I am now very confused. 

My first impression is that this is a fictional thriller, which includes historical facts, therefore making it something that could be believable. But when it is compared to 'Harry Potter', I am not so sure now.

Anyway, hope you all don't mind me starting the ball rolling. So what date to get to chapter 26??

Crystal
xxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Marie - well done on telling us about Tesco - popped it in with the weekly shop and it was only £3.73 - bargain  

I had a couple of thoughts:-

Shall we put some dates on the main calander so that we know what review dates we are working to - im sure you all know how difficult it is to page back to find the info?  It would just make it easier (well for me anyway   )

We could have an evening in the chat room (we can go into the garden room) where we can actually discuss the book and ask any questions if we dont understand it (think I will need some help lol  

I am away for a few days from next Saturday so will have the chance to read till my hearts content lol 

Happy reading

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Debs - was going to mention about putting dates up in the diary - fab idea.  

I think we were going for 17th Feb - date for everyone to have the book, and then the week after, 24th Feb, to read to chapter 26.  

I've already read a bit of it, easing myself into it slowly, as I really am into Chick-Lit, so getting used to a different style of writing.  

Also love the idea of a night in the chat room    Any suggestions for when?

Crystal - I wondered about the real/fiction thing too.  I didnt want the documentary about it, I missed it, although I did plan to watch it.      I thought the same as you, until I read the bit about Harry Potter!  I wondered if they meant ot was as engaging as Harry Potter, or as popular?  Ob. nothing in Harry Potter is factuall, but I did have the impression that this book was half/half?  

Marie xx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

This is great - will go to Tesco's to buy it tomorrow.

I like the reading deadlines idea and the chatroom idea too.

Will post some first impressions once I've started it. 

Nicky x


----------



## bethan_s (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining in too......... Off to Tesco's tomorrow to buy it. It is very different to what I usually read but hey will try it out. Like the idea of coming back and discussing it and chatroom night!!
Love Kelly x


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi everyone, can I join you?
I can't get the book til the weekend so have missed first deadline (good start) but read fast so will have read to Chp 26 by 24th, I'm sure!
Am a chatroom virgin!  

Looking forward to chatting - thx Nicky!  
Caroline
x


----------



## dotty (May 17, 2004)

Hiya all,

I think that the book is based on real places and ideas that have been put forward by some academics. Basically its not true although some people would argue that it could be possible.....
Like the idea of a night in chat room. 
So are we going to set a date to get to a certain chapter?

Love
dotty xxxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Well it's the 17th and I've got my book!

What do we do now? I know I'm meant to read it - lol, but what are we going to do?   
Are we going to give our views on what we think it's going to be like or are we just having a meet in chat.   

clairex


----------



## blueeyes (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi there 
can't believe only just noticed this thread!!!
May I join you bookworms? 
I love a good book. 
I've already read the Da Vinci Code so I can't wait to see what you think. 
I think there are people(historians) that say it is based on fact and others who say it is a load of tosh!
I really enjoyed it but missed half of the clues as I was rushing to finish it to find out what happened.
I too am a chat room virgin!!! 
Love Selina


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Today is the deadline for getting the book!  

I think someone said before that we'd have a week to read to chapter 26 (gulp!)  So, next thursday, 24th, we'll discuss up to chapter 26, yeah?!

Marie xx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

can i join this thread - altho bit confused about nominations
and how it works

i'veread all martina cole - anyone who likes her should read mandasue heller too
and i've read all dan brown re da vinci code but not great fan - was ill in bed at the time

all time fave is A prayer for owen meany - peter carey
and i loved life of pi
bye for now 
Caseyx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hiya

'Fraid I'm going to have to back out of this one as have not managed to get hold of the book this weekend!   Not even my speed reading skills can catch up with you all by Thursday!

So I'll keep an eye out and join you for the next book.

BTW, I also LOVED Life of Pi.
love
Cxx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Only read 1 chapter so far & that was in the bath the other night lol
Am gonna try & catch up with it tonight, I usually read prettyquick so hopefully I will have read my quota for friday  
I must admit I can't wait to get into it, I'm intrigued and it's only the first few pages..
Roz x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Ooops only read 4 chapters so far!

What's happening this week  - are we meeting in the Chatroom on Thursday or discussing on here??

Nicky x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hope you dont mind me joining you !!!  

Someone let me know where we are discussing this book (chat or here) and what day (thursday or Friday) and I will be there !!! 

Have only just got the book but luckily I am a fast reader !!  

Will keep an eye on this thread !!


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Woops, didn't realise how quickly the time would catch up on me!!   
Only read the first 4 chapters, so guess what I'll be doing tonight!!  Think I'll manage it as it's not that many pages.  Not sure I'll be able to make chat, but will try, but if anyone wants to discuss here or on the Da Vinci Code threat then I'll be happy to join in there. 

Happy reading!

Claire


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Didn't join in this time as I was engrossed in two new books, one now on the go and the other just finished.

Anyone who loves Chick lit, I would recommend The Tenko Club by Elizabeth Noble, the one I've just finished (also cheap in Tesco's!!) has been in the Times top 10 for the last few weeks.

Karen x


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Gwen

Its great!! I just keep forgetting to read it as I tend to read in bed and am always so tired when I get to bed!! Will stick with it though as it is a great book and not one I would normally read.

How's everyone else getting along - our thread seems to have gone so quiet - are you all still reading it?

Nicky x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I finished it ages ago !!!!

I need to find something else to read soon as have another dreaded 2ww due !!

The book was amazing and there was a piece on the news about it the other day because the pope had a little hissy fit about it and how it portrays religion - I dont think he enjoyed it a smuch as I did !!!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Guys 

Just to let you all know ...... In May they are starting to film the De Vinci Code as a film !!!!  Looks like a good cast and it is being directed by Ron Howard (Richie Cunningham in Happy Days).

CAST SO FAR : -

Tom Hanks ....  Robert Langdon 
Jean Reno ....  Bezu Fache 
  
Of course the church are having a fit about it and are telling people not to buy the book and not to read the book and that it is "full of lies about the founders of the Catholic faith" !!!

Think we should all go and see it when it is released !!


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh no - I can't stand Tom Hanks   Very much approve of Jean Reno as Fache though. 

If I was the casting director (!) I would have cast someone like Tim Robbins or John Cusack as Langdon. Brooding intellectual types!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh - a book club!!!! How fantastic! I am Wiltshire's biggest bookworm (self proclaimed!) and have been dying to find a book club. Can't believe I missed this thread for so long.

Can anyone get me up to speed on the set up and what I need to do to get on board?

I've just been on a 2 week hol and read a few fab books as recommended by the Gods - Richard & Judy.

Totally recommend "My Sisters Keeper" by Jodi Picoult.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Annie- Is "My sisters Keeper" a weepie, i've seen it advertised but not yet bought it.

Tried the Davinci Code and couldn't get into it, however DH is reading it and really enjoying it.  Will have to watch the film when it comes out

Mish x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Mish

I wouldn't say "My Sisters Keeper" is a weepy. Certainly a book that opens your eyes to opposing views on an ethical dilemma. I was a bit put off when I saw it was about "designer babies" I'm usually a chick lit girl or Harry Potter! - but it's written in a beautiful way. I couldn't put it down.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Nicky - I agree !! Tom Hanks is not quite what I imagined but hey !! Still looking forward to it !!! lol

Will have to keep an eye out for "My sisters keeper" I have seen it advertised.

Next on my list is "A boy called It" apparently it is a really weepie about a boy who is treated badly by his alcoholic parents and the stuff they put him through.  It is a three parter - his childhood, his time in care and his life to now.  IM is reading it and hoping she will lend it to me after for our 2ww !!!  

AnnieR - I am a Harry Potter girl as well !!! I cant wait for the next book - out in june/july I think !!! Cant wait !!! lol


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

MrsG - I have read the Dave Pelzer 'Boy called it' trilogy. It is deeply disturbing and very moving.

I read a similar two parter by Jennifer Lauck (I think that's her name). The first of the two was called 'Blackbird' - highly recommended and I enjoyed them more than Dave Pelzer's 

Nicky


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi MrsG!

Harry Potter and The Half Blood Prince is out of 16th July I'm hitting the book shop at midnight and going straight home to read it!!!

Who do you reckon gets it this time? I'm thinking it could be Dumbldore?!?!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Annie 

I dont know but initial thought was Hagrid - I would be soooo upset if he gets it  

I cried when Sirius died - I was itching to skip to the end to see who died !!

I know she has talked about killing off Harry as she doesn't know whether to follow him through adulthood or to end it on a high !! I suppose it depends on whether she wants to become the most hated woman in the world  

ohhhh Annie - I am sooo excited now !! My little girl was due when the last one came out and I said if she was due the day it came out we would call her Harmoine !!!  Shame - she was 3 weeks early !!! DH was so releived though !!!  

I am off shopping to Tescos tonight so will see what they have got in - hoping they might have a copy of blackbird !!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I luurrv the name Hermione. Bit obvious I'm a HP fan though. Could I do that to any daughter I might have?!?! - heck yeah!

She cannot possibly kill off Harry, Ron or Hermione. That would be disasterous    Ron & Hermione are destined to live happily ever after and Harry is set to save the wizarding world surely?

I wondered if it was Dumbledore and then the last book could be all about Harry seeking his revenge in Dumbledores honour? Maybe even Dumbledore revealing a few secrets as he breathes his last?!?!

Clearly something will come of the Harry/Neville Longbottom storyline aswell.

I'm really crap at guessing though, so probably way off beat. I can't wait to get my hands on the next one. I read the last one in 2 days and was then really gutted it had finished! Can't say I'll be taking my time with this one either.I'll have to read it before the press or a friend reveals the storyline to me and I can't bare the thought of others knowing before I do!

What to read in the meantime though?


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Can I play? I'm an avid reader too! 

I'm threadmistress for a bookgroup on another site - we've just read Birdsong by Sebastian Faulks (very good - highly recommended) and are about to discuss Ignorance by Milan Kundera in April. The Da Vinci Code was our first book so I'd like to hear more views on that  We also read The Reading Group by Elizabeth Noble (I hated it  )

At the moment I'm in the middle of reading The Amber Spyglass by Phillip Pullman. I'm re-reading it cos I'm off to see the Dark Materials Trilogy at the National Theatre tomorrow  

Look forward to chatting more - if you'll have me

xxJaninexx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi all can I join you too?

For my sins I commute into London and so get through quite a few books. Always looking for new ideas on good reads. All suggestions gratefully received.

I enjoyed the Da Vinci Code for what it was not a brilliantly written book but a fun read and actually ideal for trains with all those cliff hangers you just wanted to pick it up again. Not convinced about all this conspiracy theory stuff and think that the RC Church has got its strategy wrong only fanning the flames.

Certainly buying the new HP book in July. JKR please don't kill off another of my favorite characters I've not gotten over Sirius Black yet. I've no idea who will bite the dust but have been wondering whether it may be Neville Longbottom. After all shes already told us that he is Harrys alter ego and with the title...

Hopefully speak to you soon.

Edna


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi All

Janine - welcome - the more the merrier !! 

Annie - I read the last one really quick as well and was gutted when I finished it as well !!! 

Edna - I commute alot (3 hours on the train a day !!) so I get through loads of books !!

Well last night I hit Tescos for a book to keep me occupied through the last couple of days (what a nightmare !!) so I ended up buying Just A Boy by Richard McCann.

BLURB : This is the true story of a small boy, just 5 years old, who woke up one October morning to discover his mother was gone.  And it is the story of how the murder of one woman can ruin a family and trigger decades of deprivation and abuse.

It is about the little boy of Wilma McCann who was the Yorkshire Rippers first victim and his life before, during and after the murder of his mum.

I can safely say I have never cried so much in my life over a book !! It is so sad and it is all true !!

I would recommend this to anyone.

It is only short but well worth it !!

Tashja xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Edna 

Love your theory about the next victim being Neville Longbottom. I think you could be right!


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

I reckon it's Hagrid - don't know why really.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I dunno Fee. Would Hagrid have as much impact as Dumbledore or alter ego Neville?

This is sooo exciting. Speculating is so much fun.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Cant wait for the next HP!!!

I hope it isnt Hagrid   -  wasn't there a rumour when  the previous book was released that Ron was being killed off ??
I dont want anyone to die


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I think Ron will get killed off - I also think Harry will die in the last book.

I can't wait for the Half Blood Prince - but I know I'm gonna have to re-read the last book. I had to re-read the fourth one when Order of the Phoenix came out cos I just couldnt remember what happened. Brain like a seive...


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Wormies off to new Home

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,26084.0.html

Kim xx


----------

